# Before Craigslist



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

Some of the info I picked-up with my car included Rochester Swap Sheet listings from 1977 & 1978 which was the time frame my dad originally sold their GTO. These ads are specific to 1967 GTOs, but I thought some of you might get a kick out of seeing the prices back then. In case any 36-yr old phone numbers are active :jawDrop:, I blacked them out for privacy. 

You may have to zoom them up a bit to view. Enjoy.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks. One has a 389 which could be correct if they blew up the original motor. But the one with the 396?!?!?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

"But the one with the 396?!?!? "

Sure; people have been sticking Chevy engines in everything forever.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Makes me glad I never got rid of the $1200 '65 GTO and the $1800 '67 GTO I bought back then out of the newspaper ads!! Drove both of them this weekend......


----------



## Ace (Mar 9, 2014)

Where did I put that time machine?
Need to get back to 1977 for a couple of days.:wink2:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Even the 3000 dollars cars listed would be bargains today. That's roughly 11K today.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I remember looking at an absolutely mint Fontaine Blue/parchment '65 GTO 4 speed convertible in 1980 for $2500. It was worth it, but _just _out of my reach. That was big money then, but it would take $40,000 to buy that same exact car today. Shoulda coulda woulda.....


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

jmt455 said:


> "But the one with the 396?!?!? "
> 
> Sure; people have been sticking Chevy engines in everything forever.


S&K Performance had a a dedicated engine swap package so you could install a 454 Chevy and Hooker headers in a GTO. One of the car mags ran an article (maybe early-mid 70s?) on them dropping it into a 1967 gto back when it was getting harder to find replacement Pontiac racing engines.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> Makes me glad I never got rid of the $1200 '65 GTO and the $1800 '67 GTO I bought back then out of the newspaper ads!! Drove both of them this weekend......


I suddenly want something horrible to happen to you.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

67Twistytee said:


> S&K Performance had a a dedicated engine swap package so you could install a 454 Chevy and Hooker headers in a GTO. One of the car mags ran an article (maybe early-mid 70s?) on them dropping it into a 1967 gto back when it was getting harder to find replacement Pontiac racing engines.


I think they also made a similar kit for the 60s Buick Special/Skylark because I recall my neighbor doing a 454 Chevy swap into one of those back in the day.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

I'll take the 67 Goat with freshened motor and GC body for $550 please....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Indecision, the best thing is, that $1800 '67 GTO is a _ragtop_!!


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

Nightshade-

Do you have any photos of your car posted here? That's a good looking and rare color. I'm not sure I've seen one in person. And an HO to boot. Nice!


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> Indecision, the *worst* thing is, that $1800 '67 GTO is a _ragtop_!!


You spelled worst wrong... I fixed it for you.


----------

